# Trek Lexa



## kasper283 (Nov 13, 2012)

came across a lightly used Trek Lexa for a great price. 
question is, i am a man and the lexa is technically a woman's bike
The bike is exactly the right size, feels good, and all that.
Would i have any issues with the fact that it's a woman's bike and i got man parts?


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

kasper283 said:


> Would i have any issues with the fact that it's a woman's bike and i got man parts?


I think that is something only you can answer. 

Seriously though, unless it's one of those horrible pastel colours they put on female oriented bikes, I don't see why not.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

kasper283 said:


> came across a lightly used Trek Lexa for a great price.
> question is, i am a man and the lexa is technically a woman's bike
> The bike is exactly the right size, feels good, and all that.
> Would i have any issues with the fact that it's a woman's bike and i got man parts?


This is precisely why I've always disliked the "women's" or WSD designations. Generally speaking, the only differences between this bike and a comparable standard (or men's) model will be a taller head tube and shorter effective top tube, resulting in shorter reach and a more upright rider position. 

The bikes are primarily intended for riders proportioned longer legs/ shorter torso. This statistically applies to women more than men, but there are exceptions.

Point is, if the bike fits you well and is comfortable, there's no reason not to buy it. The only component that might be an issue is the saddle, because (presumably) it's designed for a woman's anatomy. Considering some of the saddles they put on standard models and the number of people complaining about them, I don't see that as a deal breaker.

BTW, no matter how your first bike is purchased, I recommend setting aside the funds for a standard fitting. They're included with LBS sales, but not private party.


----------

